# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  İslam Dininde Haremlik Selamlık Var Mıdır?

## halukgta

Değerli din kardeşlerim, bizler Kuran ayetlerini eğer, Allah ın örnek verdiği diğer ayetlerinden yardım alarak anlamaya çalışmazda, geleneğin ve beşeri fıkıh inancının etkisiyle anlamaya çalışırsak, Allah ın istediğini değil, kendi nefislerimizde yarattığımız dini yaşamış oluruz. Bugünkü makalemin konusu, İSLAM DİNİNDE, HAREMLİK SELAMLIK VAR MIDIR ve bir kadın evli olmadığı bir erkeklerle beraber aynı ortamda oturamaz mı, bu konuda sizleri Kuran ı referans alarak, düşünmeye davet etmek istiyorum. 

Günümüz beşeri FIKIH inancının öğretisine baktığımızda, bir kadın evli olmadığı başka bir erkekle aynı ortamda oturamaz, ya da toplu halde bulunamaz şeklinde anlatılır. Bunun detayına girmek istemiyorum, çünkü bizler için beşeri fikirler değil, Allah ın bizleri sorumlu tutacağına hükmettiği Kuran önemlidir.

Bu konudaki ayetlere bakmadan önce, genel anlamda düşünelim. Bir kadının yalnız başına dışarı çıkamayacağına dair, bir hüküm var mı? Ya da tek başına alışverişe çıkamaz mı? Elbette böyle bir emir Kuran da yok ama beşeri fıkıh inancı, ne yazık ki Allah ın hiç bahsetmediği konularda bile, dinde hükümler koyabiliyor. Böyle bir düşünce zaten, yaradılış kanununa da aykırıdır. Peygamberimiz döneminde kadın toplumsal olaylara katıldığı gibi, savaşlarda da yerini almıştır. Peygamberimizin devrinde, Camilerde günümüzde olduğu gibi perde dahi çekilmeden, birlikte namaz kılarlardı camilerde. Haremlik selamlık, Allah ın emri olsaydı böylemi olurdu?

Hatırlayınız Hac ibadetimizi yaparken, kadın erkek ayrımı yapmadan, hep birlikte, hatta birbirimize çok yakın omuz omuza bir şekilde, Kabeyi tavaf ediyoruz. Bu konuda neden aynı düşünceyi savunmuyoruz? Kadın ve erkek hep birlikte yaşamalıdır, çünkü Allah bizleri her an birbirimizle imtihan ediyor da ondan. Hatırlayınız Nur 30 ve 31. ayetleri. Erkeği de, kadını da uyarıyor Allah, önünüze bakın ve bir birinizi bakışlarınızla etkilemeyin, kötü niyetler beslemeyin birbirinize diye emrediyor. Demek ki kadın ve erkek birlikte yaşayacak ama birbirine saygılı olacak, edebiyle giyinecek. Peygamberimizin döneminde bile, kadınlar ticaretle uğraşıyorlar ve her an erkeklerle muhatap oluyorlardı.

Kuran da iki ayet vardır ki, bu iki ayeti eğer birbirinden bağımsız anlarda farklı anlamlar yüklersek, Allah ın ne anlattığını değil, nefislerimizin istediklerini anlamış oluruz. İslam dininde haremlik ve selamlık olduğunu iddi edip, kadın ve erkek birlikte oturamaz düşüncesine inananlar, aşağıda örnek verdiğim, ÖZELLİKLE PEYGAMBERİMİZİN EŞLERİNDEN BAHSEDİLEN, AYETİ ÖRNEK GÖSTERİRLER. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonrada bu ayette geçen, örnek gösterilen cümle üzerinde birlikte düşünelim. 

Ahzab 53: Ey iman edenler! Size bir yemek için izin verilmedikçe, Peygamber'in evlerine girmeyin. Vaktini bekleyip durmaksızın çağırıldığınızda girin, ancak yemeği yiyince hemen dağılın. Söze dalıp lafı koyulaştırmayın. Çünkü böyle davranmanız Peygamber'i rahatsız eder. Fakat o size bir şey söylemekten utanır. Allah ise hakkı dile getirmekten çekinmez. PEYGAMBER'İN EŞLERİNDEN BİR ŞEY İSTEDİĞİNİZDE, ONLARDAN PERDE ARKASINDAN İSTEYİN. Bu, hem sizin kalpleriniz hem de onların kalpleri için daha temiz bir yoldur. Allah'ın resulüne rahatsızlık vermeniz ve kendisinden sonra onun eşleriyle nikâhlanmanız, size helal kılınmamıştır. Böyle bir şey Allah katında büyük bir vebaldir. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bu ayette çok özel ve önemle dikkatlerin çekildiği konulara değiniliyor ve deniyor ki, Allah ın elçisini, olur olmaz konularda rahatsız etmeyin, gerektiğinde evine ziyarete gidin. Peygamberimizin o dönemini hayal ediniz bir an. Kafamıza takılan her konuyu, sorgusuz ve izinsiz evine gittiğimizi düşünün, Peygamberimizin ve eşinin durumu sizce nasıl olur? Eşleri hizmet etmekten yorgun düşmüş ve Peygamberimizde onca kalabalığa anlatmaktan ne hallere gelmiştir kim bilir. İşte Allah o günkü toplumu bu konuda uyarıyor. HEM ELÇİSİNİN KONUMU HAKKINDA, HEM DE EŞLERİ KONUSUNDA. Her niyette insanın oraya gittiğini düşündüğünüzde, bu uyarıların çok özel bir konuya, özellikle peygamber ve eşleri konusuna dikkat çekmek adına yapıldığı anlaşılmaktadır. Bu konuda bir örnek verelim ki, ayeti daha iyi anlayabilelim.

Ahzab 32: Ey Peygamber hanımları! SİZ, KADINLARDAN HERHANGİ BİRİ GİBİ DEĞİLSİNİZ. Eğer kötülükten korunursanız, yabancı erkeklere karşı çekici bir eda ile konuşmayınız; sonra kalbinde hastalık bulunan kimse ümide kapılır. Örfe uygun söz söyleyiniz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayete dikkat ettiyseniz, Allah peygamber eşlerini dikkatle uyarıyor ve siz diğer kadınlar gibi değilsiniz diyerek, onların çok özel konumlarına dikkat çekiyor. Yani ayetteki hitap peygamber eşlerine. Acaba ayette geçen, eşlerinden bir şey istediğinizde, onlardan perde arkasından isteyin sözünden ne kast ediliyor olabilir? Eğer Peygamberimizin eşlerinin yüzünü göremezler, bu yasaklanmıştır diye anlarsak, peygamberimizin eşlerinin hiç dışarıya çıkmadığını ve onların peçeyle gezdiğini söylemiş oluruz ki, bu düşünceyi destekleyecek hiçbir örnek yoktur Kuran da. Çünkü o dönemde yaşayan kadınların, yüzleri kapalı değil açıktı. Geleneklerinden ve sıcaktan dolayı giyindikleri dış giysileri, yani cilbab ları vardı. Peygamberimizin eşinin, bir zamanlar ticaretle bizzat uğraştığını unutmayalım. Bu ayette geçen hicab kelimesinin, mecazi anlamda kullanıldığı anlaşılıyor. Ayette HİCAB diye geçen bu kelimeye, ayette Muhammed Esed bakın nasıl bir açıklama yapmış ve ne anlama geldiği konusunda bilgi vermiş. Yorum sizlerin.

Hicâb terimi, iki şey arasına giren veya birini diğerinden ayıran, koruyan veya gizleyen nesneyi ifade eder; kullanıldığı yere göre, HEM SOMUT HEM DE SOYUT ANLAMLARIYLA BARİYER, ENGEL, DUVAR, CAM, PERDE, ÖRTÜ VB. GİBİ KELİMELERLE KARŞILANABİLİR. Hz. Peygamber'in eşlerine ancak bir perde yahut pencere arkasından yaklaşılması emri, Hz. Peygamber'in birçok Sahâbesi'nin yaptığı gibi, lafzî anlamıyla anlaşılabileceği kadar MÜMİNLERİN ANNELERİNE GÖSTERİLMESİ GEREKEN DERİN SAYGIYI İFADE EDEN MECAZÎ ANLAMIYLA DA YORUMLANABİLİR. (Muhammed Esed)

Şimdide bu konuyu Kuran dan, başka bir ayetten anlamaya çalışalım. Çünkü Allah biz her şeyden nice örnekleri, değişik ifadelerle verdik ki anlayasınız diyordu. Acaba İslam dininde, Allah ın kanunlarında, eşler ile birlikte aileler, dost ve arkadaşlarla birlikte oturup, sohbet edip birlikte yemek yiyemez mi? Gelin bu konuya Kuran dan delil, kanıt arayalım.

Nur 61: Köre güçlük yoktur; topala güçlük yoktur, hastaya güçlük yoktur. Sizin için de gerek kendi evlerinizden gerekse şu kişilerin evlerinden yemek yemenizde bir sakınca yoktur: Babalarınızın evleri yahut annelerinizin evleri yahut erkek kardeşlerinizin evleri yahut kız kardeşlerinizin evleri yahut amcalarınızın evleri yahut halalarınızın evleri yahut teyzelerinizin evleri yahut anahtarı size teslim edilmiş olan evler yahut arkadaşlarınızın evleri. HEP BİRLİKTE YAHUT AYRI AYRI YEMENİZDE SİZİN İÇİN HİÇBİR SAKINCA YOKTUR. Evlere girdiğinizde, Allah katından bir esenlik, bir bereketlilik, bir temizlik dileği olarak KENDİNİZE ( BİRBİRİNİZE) DE SELAM VERİN. Allah size ayetleri işte böyle ayan-beyan bildiriyor ki, aklınızı çalıştırabilesiniz. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Ayeti okuduğunuzda, siz aileler eşleriyle birlikte oturup sohbet edemez, kadın erkek birlikte yemek yiyemez diye mi anladınız, yoksa bu ayette elbette dostlarımızla, akrabalarımızla birlikte oturabileceğimizi mi anladınız? Ayet çok açık kadın erkek ayrımı yapılmadan, birlikte olabileceğimizi söylüyor. Kuran ın hiçbir ayetinde Allah, bu ayetin tam tersi ni yani, kadın erkek birlikte oturamaz diye bir hüküm zaten vermemiştir. Bunu söyleyen geleneklerin oluşturduğu FIKIH inancıdır. Fıkıh da asla din değildir. Ayetin son kısmında, aslında çok önemli bir konuya dikkat çekiyor ve diyor ki, EVLERE GİRDİĞİNİZDE DOSTLUĞUN, KARDEŞLİĞİN VE BEREKETİN SİMGESİ OLARAK BİR BİRİNİZE SELAM VERİN, SELAMLAŞIN. İslam ın da özünde bu yatıyor. Birlikte dostça kardeşçe, birbirimize güvenerek birlikte yaşamayı öğrenmek. Asıl amaç bu, ama bizler Allah ın bizlere aşılamak istediği bu amacı, hiç anlayamadığımız için, kadını sosyal toplumdan uzaklaştırdık ve onu günah nedeni saydık. KENDİ NEFSİMİZİ ISLAH EDECEĞİMİZE, KADINI TOPLUMDAN, YAKINIMIZDAN UZAKLAŞTIRDIK. Yani kolay olanı seçtik ve Allah ın imtihanından kaçtık. Sonucunu da görüyoruz.

Kuran selamlaşma konusuna önem verir ve bir birimizle selamlaşmamızı ister. Selamlaşmak dostluğun, kardeşliğin ilk göstergesidir. Selam verdiğimiz kişiye şunu söylemiş oluyoruz, bana güven benden size zarar gelmez. Ben sizin dostunuzum. Bu duyguları taşıyan hiç kimse, karşısındaki arkadaşın karısına, kızına kötü niyetle bakar mı? Bakıyorsa o dost değil düşmandır, derhal yakınından uzaklaştırılmalıdır. İşte bizler bu dünyada, böyle imtihanlardan geçiyoruz. 

Allah ın kurmak istediği adaletli İslam düzeninde, kadın ve erkek ayrımı yoktur. Herkesin kendi görevleri vardır ve hiç kimse cinsiyetinden dolayı dışlanamaz, kötülüğün ana nedeni olarak gösterilemez. KÖTÜLÜK NEFİSLERİMİZDEDİR. KİM NEFSİNİ TERBİYE ETMEDİYSE, O KİŞİDEN HER TÜRLÜ KÖTÜLÜK GELİR, KADIN YA DA ERKEK FARK ETMEZ. Geleneksel İslam anlayışı ne yazık ki kadını, adeta şeytanın elçisi gibi göstermeye çalışmış ve toplumdan uzaklaştırıp, izole edilmesi gerektiği kanısına varmışlardır. Bu düşünce Allah ın emri değil, eğitmesi zor geldiği, nefislerin uslanmaz iftiralarının eseridir. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

